# availability of the TCR 2 in USA?



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

i went to 2 local giant dealers on tuesday with the intention of test riding and buying a tcr composite 2 and they were both sold out. They also said could not order any more from Giant in my size Small. 

is this a reality or are my local dealers just being lazy? i live in bergen county NJ. this must be one hot bike!


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

out here in SF, CA, i have been to three dealers with at least the full range of sizes in tcr2's

let me know if you want the phone number to one out here


----------



## SSWE5 (Aug 4, 2004)

Im in Flemington and I just picked up a TCR Comp 2 - not a new one though but the shop owners '04 with 300miles on it. Anyway its like new, but I digress....

I asked about the availability of TCRs and was told that there is currently a industry wide carbon fiber shortage so whatever dealers have is wthat they have at this moment and that Giant should start shipping more TCRs sometime in August. 

As of last Sunday Freemans in Frenchtown had one medium sized TCR 3 on the rack.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

ur lbs would be crazy not to sell you one of those if they could readily get it.

the fact of the matter is that these bikes are really hard to come by these days, for reasons previously iterated by other members.

up where i live, many shops are selling at or near list price, and will not budge on that price. their mentality is "if u arent willing to pay this amount for the bike, someone else will--gauranteed."

cf bikes might even ending up costing more in the near future. if u find one, get all over it.


----------

